# Wax on Danish Oil - yes or no??



## Mike B (9 Jul 2007)

Hi 

Just after a quick show of hands as to how many of you would use a final coat of wax on a Danish oil finish vs those who would just leave it at the Danish oil, as I can't decide (as usual!). 

I gather that the wax "softens" the feel and adds a little scratch protection, but I assume it also makes it virtually impossible (i.e. without rubbing it all down again) if you ever want to re-oil the piece at a later date... 

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## gidon (9 Jul 2007)

I do  - once you start adding a coat of wax after oiling - it's hard to go back. It doesn't now seem finished to me now without. 
Cheers
Gidn


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jul 2007)

Hello Mike.
I like the wax on the oil finish.  
Paul.J.


----------



## White House Workshop (10 Jul 2007)

Always put a light wax finish on all my work; oil, varnish, urethane. Didn't wax the french polish tho...


----------



## woodbloke (10 Jul 2007)

Same here, always wax over oil. Wax applied with a grey Webrax non-metallic pad - Rob


----------

